# Garlic Rice



## tropics (Sep 27, 2015)

Sinangag is a staple in the Philippines for breakfast

Starts with day old rice fried with garlic

Today I used 2 eggs,2 garlic toes diced 1 1/2 cups rice and some garlic salt













100_2842.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






1 1/2 cups rice













100_2844.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






scramble eggs set aside













100_2845.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






brown garlic lightly













100_2846.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






add some rice to stop the cooking













100_2847.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






add more oil the remainder of the rice and some garlic salt to taste













100_2848.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






return the eggs to the wok break them up folding into the rice













100_2849.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






serve with Tasino,eggs,Langanisa  













100_2858.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 27, 2015






As they say in the Philippines Masarap

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks good!! I like rice every once in a while. Nice job. 

DS


----------



## boykjo (Oct 8, 2015)

empty_plate_fork_knife_in_hands_pic-300x200.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Oct 8, 2015






I'm ready


----------



## gravey (Oct 9, 2015)

That's a Filipino dish I can get behind!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks real tasty Richie, nice job !    Thumbs Up


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 22, 2015)

Late to the party but my compliments to Richie for a great visual recipe.  I like everything in this recipe so I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## tropics (Oct 22, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> Late to the party but my compliments to Richie for a great visual recipe.  I like everything in this recipe so I think I'll give it a try.


Jack you can't be late here.the party is always going on.Thanks for stopping post it up when you make it.Thanks for stopping by

Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 22, 2015)

tropics said:


> Jack you can't be late here.the party is always going on.Thanks for stopping post it up when you make it.Thanks for stopping by
> 
> Richie


Good to know that I'm not too late after all.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll post up my results.


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 24, 2015)

tropics said:


> Jack you can't be late here.the party is always going on.Thanks for stopping post it up when you make it.Thanks for stopping by
> 
> Richie


Hey Richie;  Thanks again for the recipe. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I took the liberty to add a couple splashes of Mae Ploy Sweet Sweet Chili sauce and some chopped green onions.

I fried it up in my wok using drippings from my home made bacon.  Had some of the bacon with the Garlic rice.

This was a great breakfast and I will try it again.













DSC04321_zps8m3rgoaa.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Oct 24, 2015


















DSC04322_zpsh3yzm5tt.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Oct 24, 2015


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> Hey Richie;  Thanks again for the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I want breakfast and didn't have my dimmer yet,nice job.I like to use hot sauce on mine.Glad you liked it.

Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 24, 2015)

tropics said:


> Now I want breakfast and didn't have my dimmer yet,nice job.I like to use hot sauce on mine.Glad you liked it.
> 
> Richie


Breakfast for dinner is always good, far as I'm concerned.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I liked it and will try it again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2015)

Great job! Amazing how something so simple can taste great!...JJ


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 24, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great job! Amazing how something so simple can taste great!...JJ


You're right about that Jimmy.

It's like a comfort food that I had no knowledge of before trying it.  You wouldn't want to over complicate it.  I tried it before adding the Chili sauce and onions, and didn't overdo either of those when I added them.


----------



## disco (Oct 25, 2015)

Great meal idea! Thanks for posting it, Ritchie.

Disco


----------

